# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Comments >  " Frogforum "  member to frogforum members

## Lynn

Im just getting to know Frogforum members. 
Thank You, It is a pleasure and I am learning a great deal !
It HAS been :  Great advice, friendly people, and lots of frogs  just as promised. 

Just wanted to let you all know !   ( sappy, I know )

Lynn

----------


## Poly

Glad to hear that Lynn!  :Smile: 

We're all here to help!  :Big Grin: 

~Royce

----------


## Badger

Good to hear!

----------


## Autumn

That's great! I have to say, that I agree  :Wink: .

----------


## Heather

I agree also  :Smile: . It's like a big family here.

----------


## Lynn

> I agree also . It's like a big family here.


Very true !

Plus, Nurses Rule !!!

----------


## Heather

Hee hee! Yes they do!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Poly

> Hee hee! Yes they do!


I'm going to be attending university in another 1.5-2 years to attain my BSCN! Can't wait!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Heather

Awesome!

----------


## Lynn

> I'm going to be attending university in another 1.5-2 years to attain my BSCN! Can't wait!


Wow Royce! Good for you!

----------

